# Hey SoCal plant growers & aquascapers



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Seems that there is some interest to start a local plant club. I know that we locally have COAST, but that club is for the fishes with plants as an afterthought...more of a javamoss type of group with the occasional person who knows a bit more.

Given how there seems to be a high density of people in the orange county area (I know of several on this forum that are within 10-15 minutes from me in Irvine) lets consider this as a temporary possible hub.

Just to get an idea, please reply to the following

a) would you actively participate
b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board possition
c) where in so cal are you?
d) any comments or suggestions?

me:
a) yes
b) no...not enough time with school as it is right now
c) Irvine
d) none yet but that doesn't mean I won't come up with oe


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

good idea!

A) yes
B) no
C) Tustin/Irvine
D) not yet


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

a) YES!
b) Of course denpending on the workload and my classes
c) Pasadena area/Riverside area(college)
d) Please let there be one.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

a. Yes
b. Possibly
c. Laguna
d. Irvine seems a good place to meet not to far and kind of the center of the OC.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

A) yes
B) no
C) Irvine
D) I vote Irvine for meeting spot too.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I might be moving south at the end of May. I've always enjoyed the SFAAPS here in the bay area. Maybe I can bring what I've learned from our club and help start something up.

a) would you actively participate
Yes
b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board position
Sure
c) where in so cal are you?
San Juan Capistrano
d) any comments or suggestions?
The SFAAPS has a good format, open houses and plant swaps. It's hard for people to turn down free plants. It's great, check out the tank for an hour, eat food, and then finish the meeting by passing plants around in a circle, while someone tries to pronounce the name. I'm also going to be helping with promotions for the 2006 AGA convention down south.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

a) Yes; I've been hoping for this.
b) Possibly
c) Laguna Beach
d) Maybe we can all gather for a preliminary meeting to net  out the details?


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

a) would you actively participate? Probably
b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board position? Possibly
c) where in so cal are you? Pomona
d) any comments or suggestions? None at the moment


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

A) Yes, depending upon location.
B) Again, yes depending upon location
C) San Diego, but soon moving to Yuma. I'll be coming back to San Diego on business and to see fmaily probably every weekend or two.
D) not at this time

-Dustin


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

a) would you actively participate?
Ummm maybe show up for a few meeting if not in afterschool stuff.

b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board possition
not really. I'm still in high school...very busy

c) where in so cal are you?
Pasadena area.

d) any comments or suggestions?
Maybe let us try to find a location that is more in between our radius. Also, maybe try to post this post in other plant forms.

Good luck! I hope I can be part of the plant group.


-Jeff


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

a) would you actively participate
YES YES YES

b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board possition
NO NO NO

c) where in so cal are you?
Irvine/Cerritos

d) any comments or suggestions?
None


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

a) would you actively participate?
Yes. 

b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board possition
Not really.

c) where in so cal are you?
Northern Inland San Diego

d) any comments or suggestions?
Should we start a group mail list? So we can share information, such as LFS stock info, more efficiently?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

a) would you actively participate - Yes. Whenever work, reserves and the kids allow.


b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board possition - Maybe

c) where in so cal are you? Santee, Ca (East County, San Diego)

d) any comments or suggestions? The OC is about as central as you're going to get. I say we all meet at Gomer's every weekend. :axe:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

LOL...unfortunately, going to my place is rather hard as I live on university property. Everyone who parks here needs a permit and I'd be lucky if I can get one free guest permit (permits in my complex are limited on the guest end due to all the recent contsruction). ..this doesn't however, prevent me from having a few people over some time. Of course, this will have to be a t a pre-planned time where I can make sure that my tanks all look in tip top condition LOL



OBVIOUSLY, it seems that we have some serious support for a group...atleast in the casual way. ...so lets start out by coming up with some sort of name so that we can get a forum going here. That atleast can be a start. 

I'll even throw in the first cheesy name 
S.C.A.P.E.

Southern 
California
Aquatic 
Plant
Enthusiasts 

or 
-s
Society for S.C.A.P.E.S.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*E*nthusiastic
*S*outhern
*C*alifornia
*A*quatic
*P*lant
*E*nvironment

or

*E*clectic
*S*outhern
*C*alifornia
*A*quatic
*P*lant
*E*nthusiasts

Of course add the *S*ociety on there for plurals


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i don't live in socal, but i am a member of SFBAAPS in the norcal area. i tho't i'd just give my two cents...

our format has been to pick a different location around the bay area to meet, whether it is at someone's home, a cafe, or field trips (the last one was to a . the meetings are generally not structured and we talk to each other about what plants we keep, successes/failures, and for a relative newbie like me, how to improve... we don't have an official greeter or moderator/emcee to run meetings; however, we do have a steering committee. it's very informal and impromptu. we bring our cuttings and other goodies to the meetings and give and take as much as we want (within reason). we *always* have an overabundance, and we *always* take more than we can handle in our tanks. our method of communication is through a yahoo group, where we post our plant requests and/or questions to other members before the meetings. that's just how we do it... i'm still not entirely privy to how everything else is done tho. oh, we have an official website too, www.sfbaaps.com, and that also is a means of communication, at least as far as where the next meetings are.

it sounds like you have a good core group of people to get things started. good luck and if i ever move down to socal, i'll join your group...

rich


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

It'd be nice if we could get a LFS involved, too. Traffic to their store would be good, we'd end up training their employees by default, etc.

Of course, the only problem is space.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Agreeing with John P. that would be nice, to see what LFS you guys go to.


----------



## ShrimpLA (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm out of WLA and I will be interested to join the group.

Primarily I'm into shrimps but I also love plants since my shrimps depends on plants to thrive.

I import shrimps and fish from Asia often and I also buy fish, shrimp and plants from my wholesalers here locally.

I can help out with purchasing plants or anything aquarium related items.

Since I'm out of the WLA area I probably won't be able to go to club meets that often if it is going to be held in OC.

I will monitor this thread for further developments. I can also be reached at [email protected].

F


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

ShrimpLA said:


> I'm out of WLA and I will be interested to join the group.
> 
> Primarily I'm into shrimps but I also love plants since my shrimps depends on plants to thrive.
> 
> ...


ooo what can you get? that is a topic for another thread entirely LOL


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well...looks like we have only 2 possible names (4 if you consider the plural varients). Any other suggestions? After we vote on a name, I can get a forum setup just for us!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Southern
California
Aquatic
Plant
Enthusiasts 

Is my vote.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I just thought making it ESAPE or E-SCAPE would be cool. But I'm good with SCAPE.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

yep i like the SCAPE thing. It's a real word (is it??). Maybe if anyone is great at the computer, we can try to create a yahoo website for info on meetings and stuff...

Well, that's just my thought...

Good luck!

-Jeff


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

While having a cool name and acronym is pretty sweet, having a club or forum that actually provides useful info is even better. I think we need to settle on a name ASAP so we can get onto the more important stuff, like where to get free stuff. :wink: :wink: 

My vote is for SCAPE

-Dustin in south San Diego/Chula Vista


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I can help with websites, my area of expertise. I know Gomer can make one too since he has his own.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I like SCAPE as well. Close to aquascaping. Check out the SFAAPS.com site for ideas. Gomer, you picked a good name.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree SCAPE is a good name. 

a) would you actively participate: Depends on school work load and sports
b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board possition: Doubt it
c) where in so cal are you? Huntington Beach
d) any comments or suggestions? This isn't a comment or a suggestions but do we meet like face to face or online?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

SCAPE is a great name.


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

i'm down,
Costa Mesa/Santa Ana (near South Coast plaza)
agree with SCAPE


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

I am also very interested.


----------



## UptheDownstair (Apr 14, 2005)

PlantsAndMe said:


> d) any comments or suggestions? This isn't a comment or a suggestions but do we meet like face to face or online?


Face to face.

a) would you actively participate: Not all the time, but Id try as much as possible
b) would be able/willing to lead the club in any sort of board possition: I dont know what I would do! Dont think I have enough experience
c) where in so cal are you? Fullerton
d) any comments or suggestions? Im glad Ive seen a few other youngsters who seem interested! I wouldnt want to be the only one at the meetings who is still to young to drink! ;-) (well, legally, and for another 2 months anyway :smile: )

SCAPE is cool with me! 
-David

PS-This is my first post on this forum, but I post as audiotaylor on plantedtank.net


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

a)As much as i could. I don't think monthly meetings would be an issue.

b)Time constraints are rough on my part, but i'd be willing to put forth as much effort as i could.

c)Ontario, CA. (Euclid and 60 Freeway)

d)This sounds like a great idea. I think it would be a good idea to keep it small at first. Maybe plant swaps, sales etc. It doens't have to be on a regular schedule.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tony, FWIW I spoke to Scott @ Petown today about involving his store somehow. He is not, unfortunately, interested in the least. I figured he could host lectures or something at the store, with the benefit to him being increased sales, rare plant sources, etc.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

John P. said:


> Tony, FWIW I spoke to Scott @ Petown today about involving his store somehow. He is not, unfortunately, interested in the least. I figured he could host lectures or something at the store, with the benefit to him being increased sales, rare plant sources, etc.


Somehow that doesn't really surprise me...their loss


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Thats Scott for you.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for trying. I have only delt with bruce and cameron..never scott. From what I hear, petown has gone the way of the fish and not plants 

*FYI, there is a forum up just for us  If you can't get in, send me a PM as it might require a password *


----------

